# brute force fuel pump problem



## twistedbowtie (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a 2007 brute force 750 that randomly started running like carp after I run out of fuel it runs almost perfect if I leave pump on prime, but soon as I turn to "on" position it runs until the bowls run out of fuel and cuts off and will not fire back up until I turn back to prime. What's the chances of the pump being bad? Is that a common problem? 
Thanks alott Dustyn


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know , but sounds like the fuel valve has an issue . You could do the Mr. Gasket 42s electric fuel pump mod if it turns out to be the pump.


----------



## twistedbowtie (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm really considering the electric pump mod but wanna make sure its the pump first. With the electric pump will it be okay with water? I do a lot of water/mud riding?
thanks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been running the electric pump for over 3yrs in deep water with no problems. the oem pumps rely on vacium to operate the bellows or diafram will get hard over time an not operate properly


----------

